

Ask HN: What is the technology behind S3 and EBS? - Oculus

I&#x27;m having trouble finding articles on the subject. I&#x27;m curious about the technology AWS is using behind the scenes to provide highly durable storage through S3 and mountable volumes through EBS.
======
wmf
[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-architecture-of-
Amazon-S3](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-architecture-of-Amazon-S3)

AFAIK not much has been written about EBS internals.

